# What paste over pre cat epoxy



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We will be wallpapering a large wall of shadow boxes that were previously coated with S-W pre cat semi epoxy. I plan to sand the areas using 150 grit. The paper is a commercial vinyl. What paste would you recommend? I’ll be using S-W. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I would prime with R35 first, then use whatever paste is appropriate for the material.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd suggest using clay adhesive as that pre cat epoxy surface is sealed up pretty airtight. Seeing clay has the least amount of moisture as all of them, you are less likely to get bubbles as it gasses off.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'd suggest using clay adhesive as that pre cat epoxy surface is sealed up pretty airtight. Seeing clay has the least amount of moisture as all of them, you are less likely to get bubbles as it gasses off.




Thanks for the advice. I believe the paper has a decent amount of glitter on it. I know the clay based adhesive has a pinkish tint to it. Will that make wiping the paper down a messy job. I’m not saying we paper like slobs but it’s inevitable that it has to be wiped sometimes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

All the clay I've used is tan/brown. Work cleanly so as to not have to wipe it. But clay does make it easier to see where you need to wipe as compared to clear.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Theres techniques to keep all paste of the material. Use them.


----------

